# NFS carbon prob, HELP!!!!



## shashank_digitreader (Dec 7, 2006)

I have extracted the nfsc provided in the digit dvd, n when i start the installation it says to install the latest directx, the same happens adter i install the directX 9.0c. what the prob and how can i solve this?????


----------



## da_tcpip (Dec 7, 2006)

try running the file under 2000 compatibility mode


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 7, 2006)

me gettin a different problem... installation goes successful but when i click the icon...screen flickrs for a second and message appears: *nfsc has encountered a problem and needs to close* ....help!


----------



## rahul_ray_2004 (Dec 8, 2006)

i cant extract the the nfsc game file, seems its corrupted. the game cant installed successfully. do any one face the same problem ? is the game file corrupted? plz hlp.
                                                         rahul.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 8, 2006)

look first of all do one thing if you can successfully start your game and can go to the main screen and access options screen than set all the options to minimum and then try the game if not then you got to download a crack file which i am attaching now and download it and then crack your NFSC ,,try it


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 8, 2006)

jal_desai said:
			
		

> me gettin a different problem... installation goes successful but when i click the icon...screen flickrs for a second and message appears: *nfsc has encountered a problem and needs to close* ....help!



i too am getting exactly the same problem .     

pls help ASAP .


----------



## shantanu (Dec 8, 2006)

as you people extracted so..

its a registry problem import this registry which is in attachment and it will work....
look first of all do one thing if you can successfully start your game and can go to the main screen and access options screen than set all the options to minimum and then try the game if not then you got to download a crack file which i am attaching now and download it and then crack your NFSC ,,try it


----------



## shantanu (Dec 8, 2006)

attachment


copy your game to C:\Need for Speed Carbon
and then merge these regs..
file deleted cos it contains serial no., which is illegal


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 8, 2006)

Please guys give us Details of your PC Configuration. 

If any of you guys are trying to run the Game on a On-Board Gfx. Card, then *FORGET about the GAME*.
NFS Carbon requires a Dedicated Gfx. Card as a Bare Minimum.


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Dec 10, 2006)

i have installed the directx 9.0c but cant install the game.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 10, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> If any of you guys are trying to run the Game on a On-Board Gfx. Card, then *FORGET about the GAME*.
> NFS Carbon requires a Dedicated Gfx. Card as a Bare Minimum.



I have onboard graphics n can play nfs carbon at 1024 resolution n everything set to medium settings n still getting 27-31 fps


----------



## Genius_mod (Dec 10, 2006)

you can play NFSC ON ONBOARD CHIPSET GRAPHICS IFYOUR ONBOARD GRAPHICS SUPPORTs sM2 OR ABOVE AND IS ATI OF NVIDIA .. NOT ON INTEL OR SO... COZ THEY ARE VPUS AND THESE ARE GPUS


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 10, 2006)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> I have onboard graphics n can play nfs carbon at 1024 resolution n everything set to medium settings n still getting 27-31 fps


your config???

i tried playing NFS Carbon on my cousin's new HP Pavilion desktop PC & was unsuccesful, his config-> Core2Duo (e6400 i guess), Onboard ATi X200 gfx. 512MB RAM DDR2 + 512 ram(after market).
__________
where did Mail2And's post dissappear *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/9/confangry.gif ^^most probably onboard gfx. maybe the problem.

@codename_romeo is first guy saying he's running NFS Carbon on Onboard Gfx. & getting 27-31fps *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/4/saeek.gif *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/h0/dizzy.gif
coz i dont remember anyone claiming this @ other forums such as nfsunlimited forum   -  nfscars forum *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/b0/deal.gif


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 10, 2006)

wow... then he must b havin a super comp. without gfx card.  
*forums.clubrsx.com/images/smilies/rotfl.gif


----------



## desh2s (Dec 11, 2006)

can I play NFS carbon on fx5200 with min details without difficulty??


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 11, 2006)

Please follow these steps to remedy your problems
first of all you need the following specs for a pc to play nfs carbon at relativly high settings at 640*480(nerd type)-
Nvidia geforce 6600 with 128 mb or preferbly 256 mb
1 Gb ram
2.8 Ghz processor
-please upgrade ur video card to play upcoming games
-then install the latest drivers
-install the latest directx redistributable for directx 9
-you might also be having problems if you have mismatching ram modules


----------



## iMav (Dec 12, 2006)

desh2s said:
			
		

> can I play NFS carbon on fx5200 with min details without difficulty??


 yes .. i hv fx5200 - 256mb, p4, intel mobo & 512 ram ... wrks fine at 800x600


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 13, 2006)

How do you guys calculate FPS?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 14, 2006)

use FRAPS


> Fraps can show your frame rate in games! Fraps performs video capture, screen capture and can benchmark your fps!


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah use Fraps,it is the best !

You can also use D3D Gear.

Download here


----------



## Genius_mod (Dec 14, 2006)

why some guys think that they are the most INTELLIGENT OUT HERE,,

@codename_romeo is playing games on his onboard GFX then whats the problem with you guys,, AND IF YOU DO NOT HAVE A PROPER KNOWLEDGE OF GRAPHIC CHIPSETS THEN DO NOT LEAVE YOUR COMMENT..

x200;
supports sm2.0
playing NFSC on medium low settings without shadows enabled @ 640*480..
is playable and if C2d and hp pavallion cant run the game then there must be a defeciency in your system maybe ram or anything.. but just do not post without knowing anything..


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 14, 2006)

^^ Cool down buddy.  *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/b/smiley2k.gif

when the Heck did i said i'm/we are the 





> most INTELLIGENT OUT HERE





> posted by *s18000rpm*
> i *tried* playing NFS Carbon on my cousin's new HP Pavilion desktop PC & was unsuccesful, his config-> Core2Duo (e6400 i guess), Onboard ATi X200 gfx. *512MB RAM DDR2 + 512 ram* (after market).



we're not making any FUN of anyone here. its just that nobody in this & nfs forum posted this before & *27-30 FPS* with NFS Carbon *on Onboard Gfx.* ,...  its hard to believe.

back to you now  ...

Isn't a C2D (2.13GHz)  & *1GB of DDR2 RAM* (brand->hynix, dual mode) enough to run that game (if it ran) on onboards. (m/b ATI RC410/SB450)

First of all you should get some Facts on this issue.

have you tested that game on onboards.???

& where did  @codename_romeo go. he still hasent given his PC Config.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 14, 2006)

i think my pc config is included in my signature..... and i am here man...not vanished into thin air


----------



## Genius_mod (Dec 14, 2006)

i give you a clear fact i have ahd a system with the same config as CODENAME _ROMEO HAS I PLAYED IT AND YES ITS GIVING AROUND 30 FPS THERE...
 and not one..let me tell you the config..

AMD ATHLON 64 3000+
MSI ATI RADEON X200 chipset RS482m2il
512 mb ddr sdram
 and CARBON RAN ON THIS CONFIG..

NOW I AM PLAYING NFSC ON 
AMD ATHLON 64 FX-74 3.0
4 gb DDR2 transcend ram
AN NVIDIA 7300GT 512 mb 
ASUS M2N_MX BOARD 

Res. 1280*1024

GIVING A MIND BLASTING PEFORMANCE..

AND IS A SUPER COMP


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 14, 2006)

okay   good for you guys.

when you can run that game on onboards why dont you guys help the others in running the same with onboards.  
give them some tips/tweaks...


----------



## Genius_mod (Dec 14, 2006)

So Wat You Think We Did For The Last Threads... Everyone Is Not A Looser


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 14, 2006)

Genius_mod said:
			
		

> So Wat You Think We Did For The Last Threads... Everyone Is Not A Looser


----------



## iMav (Dec 14, 2006)

Genius_mod said:
			
		

> why some guys think that they are the most INTELLIGENT OUT HERE,,


 thts because codename is the first person here to say tht carbon wrks on his rig without a dedicated gfx .... so chill out and sorry for not being as intellegent as u


----------



## Genius_mod (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah sure i only speak when i have a proper knowledge about a subject not to shoot ARROWs IN AIR..
and by the way Cosename_romeo is right i have exp. this machine without a gfx running NFSC


----------



## techno_funky (Dec 14, 2006)

Iam trying to run this game on a Core 2 Duo E6300 , Intel 945 Mobo i.e GMA950 and 1gb ddr2 @667mhz in dual channel mode the same blasted error its the onboard graphics that is the culpurit i guess.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 14, 2006)

well u are trying to play the full version or demo provided by digit?

If you are trying to play the demo provided by digit then after extraxting the files , run the setup.exe then play the game.
The error comes when you ry to play the game w/o installing it(by clicking on the carbon icon)
__________
And which  onboard graphics card you have?
Carbon wont perform on a Video processing unit(intel graphics acc or something like that). But will perform on onboard graphics cards(like nvidia 6150/6100 or ati x200..... x200 supports sm 2.0 which is needed by carbon)


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 14, 2006)

my friend installed nfs carbon on his laptop
he has core duo processor 512mb ram and 256mb video ccard and he has done all the recommendations i told him still it says nfsc.exe has encountered a problem after a black screen comes wen i try playin it
__________
how to fix this
he tried the crak


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 14, 2006)

well processor is not everything
Tell me which onboard graphics that you have?
Then you can try to go to www.systemrequirementlab.com
try the test there.... does your card meet up to all the requirements?
__________
try and let me know.


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 14, 2006)

yes he said he tested it and it was said it shoud be workin
__________
wait he will test again last time he tested somwher esle he told me


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, carbon does work with high settings at 640x480 and medium at 800x600 
and I have an onboard 6100. There are some lucky ba**tards nd I'm one too.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 14, 2006)

go to the website link i gave ....... check whether your graphics card has all the requirements of carbon......


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 14, 2006)

its not mine he is offline so cant contact him
__________
he says he has trouble gettin into the site


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 14, 2006)

@codename... dude, Intel GMA 900 (<-this is what i have), 950 supports *Pixel Shader 2.0*, so why NFS Carbon doesnt run???

this is my GMA900's spec sheet-> Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 900


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 14, 2006)

go to the link and try the test out there....... then you will know why your gpu is not supported... mine ATI X200 is supported fully by carbon


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah now he siad it is just one bar less than reccomended
__________
suddenly thought does nfs carbon and collectors edition hav different game fixes
maybe thats the prob coz he didnt know which one his was wer he downlodaed from
__________
he went and said that it was one bar was missin from reccomedded
is ther seperate game fixes for collectors edition and normal one??
he isnt sure wich one he has his nephew got a copy for him from somwher


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 14, 2006)

my result in systemrequirementlab


You Have: ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 (ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series (0x5A61))

Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card

Video RAM: Required - 128 MB , You have - 256.0 MB
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes
Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - Yes
Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 2.0
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 2.0


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 14, 2006)

my firefox 3 has some prob i think this aint firefox beter change it back to older version it is goin back evry time


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 14, 2006)

hey guys, *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/9/confangry.gif

 i'm not saying that i wanna run this game on my GMA900(coz i dont), what i'm trying to say is GMA900 also *SUPPORTS Pixel Shader 2.0* , as per your theory, NFS C should run well in this Onboard gfx.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 14, 2006)

Man ask him to send you the report(by using copy paste) .... just like i have posted my result........ check my result i manage thru all the requirements


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 14, 2006)

omg all ur conversation is makin me confused
who is romeo talkin to?
i asked whether ther r other gamefixes for carbon and collectors edition
he siad he passed min requiremens in vrythin
but recommendations gpu one bar less thats all


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 14, 2006)

Me too Confused 

@Codename... if you were askin me,... my cousin doesn't has a Internet Connection @ his place.

i tried with the NFS C Demo provided with Digit DVD & then with Original Game Disk (my friend's) on his PC.
His PC runs FEAR, Code of Honour @ 800x600 with mid gfx. settings decently.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 14, 2006)

@shadow slayer
read the complete result of your graphics card there. Then you can know the cause why the game is not running. As your bar is one short of RECOMMENDED
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> hey guys, *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/9/confangry.gif
> 
> i'm not saying that i wanna run this game on my GMA900(coz i dont), what i'm trying to say is GMA900 also *SUPPORTS Pixel Shader 2.0* , as per your theory, NFS C should run well in this Onboard gfx.




try the test in the website i posted then tell me does your graphics card section say "PASS" in the test......


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 14, 2006)

the Officially supported cards (onboard/dedicated ) are  NVIDIA Geforce& ATI Radeon based cards.
No Intel 

btw i was asking about your theory dude, (sm2).

anyways ...the Sys.Req. Test gave an unusual result.

all test results are "You Have: undefined"

CPU
Minimum: Pentium 4 or equivalent
You Have: undefined

CPU Speed
Minimum: 1.7 GHz
You Have: undefined

System RAM
Minimum: 512 MB
You Have: undefined

Operating System
Minimum: Windows XP SP 2 (32Bit only), Windows 2000 Professional SP 4
You Have: undefined

Video Card
Minimum: 64MB DirectX 9.0c compatible video card (NVIDIA Geforce4 Ti+/ATI Radeon 8500+)
You Have: undefined
Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card			Video RAM: Required - 64 MB , You have - undefined
	->Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - *Yes* , You have - undefined
	->Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - *Yes* , You have - undefined
	->Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 1.1 , You have - undefined
	->Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 1.3 , *Yes*, You have - undefined


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope your doubts are cleared


----------



## Genius_mod (Dec 14, 2006)

I AM REALLY VERY SAD SOMONE sAID ME THAt I AM unkind TO EVERYONE in this thread is it so


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 14, 2006)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> I hope your doubts are cleared


what doubts???  
i know GMA900 cant play the game.

i'm still waiting   for a good answer for your* SM2 theory*. didnt i post that Intel GMA900 supports *SM 2.0*.
__________
& @ sys.req. test website its given 

Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 1.1 ,
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 1.3 , 

nothing 'bout sm2 as minimum.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 14, 2006)

listen up buddy.....
"carbon needs a dedicated Graphics card." u only said this. Well ATI X200 is a card even though it is a onboard thing. it supports carbon, but intel things are not meant for gaming n is not recognized by carbon. 
Have a happy time


----------



## Genius_mod (Dec 14, 2006)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> listen up buddy.....
> "carbon needs a dedicated Graphics card." u only said this. Well ATI X200 is a card even though it is a onboard thing. it supports carbon, but intel things are not meant for gaming n is not recognized by carbon.
> Have a happy time



correct ATI x200 onboard is x300se dedecated :

www.ati.com

codename_romeo is correct....


GOOD ONE


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah i'm well aware of what i said/say.

i said  that (dedicated gfx....) coz i personally experimented NFS C (original , not Pirated crp ) on 5 pc's with Onboard gfx. (3 ATi X200 [<-1 with c2d] & 2 intel GMA950).
& the game didn't run on any ^^PC.

i thought you had a good reason for your sm2 theory. *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/d/spy.gif thats why i replied to you.

this things (sm2) goin nowhere, its gettin....  *smilies.sofrayt.com/aiw/boredom.gif i give up ....waiting for your reply on sm2. that is 

sweet dreams *smilies.sofrayt.com/aiw/lazy2.gif


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 15, 2006)

wait romeo evn my card said it was one bar short of recommeded gpu but how come i can play carbon at 1024*768 res with med settin??


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 15, 2006)

which card do you have?


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 15, 2006)

i hav nvidia 5200 256 mb a startin range card  can manage most of todays games that i got till now except hitman and 1 gb ram


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 15, 2006)

Listen up all you people out there.

1.Carbon wont work on INTEL ONBOARD GRAPHICS CARDS(Intel media accelarator and stuffs like that with the name of INTEL attached to it).

2. If your Card has ATI oR Nvidia Infront of its name then you can think of playing CARBON.

3. Even if you have ATI oR NVIDIA card n It does not let you play carbon then go to www.sytemrequirementlab.com and run the test there.

4. When it gives you the result go into part that deals with your graphics card.

5. In the sub-section there it gives the specific specs which your card should have. It also indicates whether your card has it or not and which features your card has.

6. I hope i am clear enough.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 15, 2006)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> i think my pc config is included in my signature..... and i am here man...not vanished into thin air



mine is 

Pentium 3.0 9900
Asrock775Dual-915GL 5800
Ide card 1500
Ram 2 Gb (333Mhz) 11200

Can i run this game on onboard graphics
please tell

i can run NFS Most wanted with even 1024 and high settings .

What is ATI oR NVIDIA  
Is "ATI oR NVIDIA" motherboards that has on board graphics and it that AMD ones.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 15, 2006)

ATI and NVidia are manufacturers of graphics chipsets.
Here are the wikipedia entries for them *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATI_Technologies and *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NVIDIA.
Their websites are *ati.amd.com/ and *www.nvidia.com/page/home.html


----------



## Jagannatha.BR (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi, I Am Not Able To Play Nfs Cabon Trial Version Provided On This Months Digit Dvd. Does Ati Radeon Express 200 Series On Board Graphics Support This Game. I Have Intel Pentium 'd' 2.66 Ghz Processors, Segate 20gb Hardisk 512 Mb Of Ddr And Ati Radeon Express 200 Series On Board Graphics Card.
__________
Hi, When I Start The Game Black Screen Appears And After Few Seconds I Get A Message That The Nfscarbon Has  Encounterd An Error Any Remedy Please.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 15, 2006)

Jagannatha.BR said:
			
		

> Hi, I Am Not Able To Play Nfs Cabon Trial Version Provided On This Months Digit Dvd. Does Ati Radeon Express 200 Series On Board Graphics Support This Game. I Have Intel Pentium 'd' 2.66 Ghz Processors, Segate 20gb Hardisk 512 Mb Of Ddr And Ati Radeon Express 200 Series On Board Graphics Card.
> __________
> Hi, When I Start The Game Black Screen Appears And After Few Seconds I Get A Message That The Nfscarbon Has  Encounterd An Error Any Remedy Please.


Follow the steps below :-

1. Extract the game setup files from the setup file provided by DIGIT.
2. In the foler where u have extracted the files there would be a file named "setup.exe" of size 21.5 kb, Run this file.
3. Then the game is installed and you will have a shortcut on the desktop.
4. Use that to start the game n then let me know whether it works or not.
__________


			
				AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> mine is
> 
> Pentium 3.0 9900
> Asrock775Dual-915GL 5800
> ...





Please mention which onboard or dedicated graphics card you have.


----------



## Jagannatha.BR (Dec 15, 2006)

HI, ROMEO I EXTRACTED THE FILES AND INSTALLED EVEN THEN I AM GETTING THE SAME PROBLEM i AM HAVING DIRECT X 9C INSTALLED AND WIN XP PRO RUNNING. PLEASE HELP


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 15, 2006)

Jagannatha.BR said:
			
		

> HI, ROMEO I EXTRACTED THE FILES AND INSTALLED EVEN THEN I AM GETTING THE SAME PROBLEM i AM HAVING DIRECT X 9C INSTALLED AND WIN XP PRO RUNNING. PLEASE HELP



First of all Welcome to the forum and also please don't type all in capital words..
Need for speed carbon doesn't support onboard chipset,you must have a dedicated graphic card to run it....


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 15, 2006)

Jagannatha.BR said:
			
		

> HI, ROMEO I EXTRACTED THE FILES AND INSTALLED EVEN THEN I AM GETTING THE SAME PROBLEM i AM HAVING DIRECT X 9C INSTALLED AND WIN XP PRO RUNNING. PLEASE HELP



Well i have the same ati x200 and am able to play the game perfectly.
Try to get a different setup file from any of your friends. 
i will give some other suggestion soon so keep checking the thread
__________
Well how much of paging file do you have?
Set it to a minimum of 1 gb as u have 512mb of ram.
I have 512mb of ddr2 and 1 gb paging file.
Try this out. N let me know the results


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 15, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Need for speed carbon doesn't support onboard chipset,you must have a dedicated graphic card to run it....



its true that Onboard gfx. sets are *NOT Officially Supported by EA*, but Codename_Romeo dude is running NFS C on his onboard.

Man i think we were wrong about Onboard + NFS C  

but one thing i cant figure out is my cousin's PC (C2D [2.8ghz]+ 1GB DDR2 + ATi X200 onboard) cant run the DARN NFS Most Wanted smoothly @ more than 800x600 settings. if i go higher, i'm playing Most Wanted *SlideShow* with DELAYED Contorl Input (if i try to turn, the car will turn after 2-3 seconds).

btw NO Offence codename. its just i'm frustrated with my cousin's PC (payed 45K+ for that machine)


----------



## Jagannatha.BR (Dec 15, 2006)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> Well i have the same ati x200 and am able to play the game perfectly.
> Try to get a different setup file from any of your friends.
> i will give some other suggestion soon so keep checking the thread
> __________
> ...


 
well I have already set my paging file to 1.5 gb


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 15, 2006)

update your video drivers..... man i think thats where the problem lies.


----------



## crystal_pup (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi all,
       Hey guys just extract the contents to a folder...n then frm that folder run the autorun.exe file...It will ask u to install the game...it will also check for latest version of Direct x...NFS CARBON requires Direct X 9.0....I have successfully installed the game n its running fine...I have a nVIDIA graphics card...I own a COMPAQ T 6106 AU laptop...My frd owns a desktop PC...it got installed in his PC fine but the game crashes as soon as it starts...May b the game requires higher configurations or else a good graphics card to make it run properly without any errors.

Regards,
Kunal Dongre


----------



## Jagannatha.BR (Dec 15, 2006)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> update your video drivers..... man i think thats where the problem lies.


 
Hi, can u please give me the links of driver updates for ati express 200 graphics card


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 15, 2006)

*ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/integrated-xp.html


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Dec 15, 2006)

i am using nvidia mx 4000 gpu, after installing the game, i tired to run it but it didnt and i used 3d analyser. The game did start, but i wasnt able to race.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 15, 2006)

This is the List of officially supported graphics cards(taken from the readme.txt of the game)


Although Direct3D is supported, this support is only officially 
extended to certain 3D accelerator devices.  The following major D3D 
chipsets are supported.

NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti-4200
NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti-4400
NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti-4600
NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti-4800
NVIDIA GeForce FX Series
NVIDIA GeForce 6200
NVIDIA GeForce 6600
NVIDIA GeForce 6800
NVIDIA GeForce 7300
NVIDIA GeForce 7600
NVIDIA GeForce 7800
NVIDIA GeForce 7900
ATI Radeon 8500
ATI Radeon 9000
ATI Radeon 9100
ATI Radeon 9200
ATI Radeon 9500
ATI Radeon 9550
ATI Radeon 9600
ATI Radeon 9700
ATI Radeon 9800
ATI Radeon X300
ATI Radeon X550
ATI Radeon X600
ATI Radeon X700
ATI Radeon X800
ATI Radeon X850
ATI Radeon X1300
ATI Radeon X1600
ATI Radeon X1800
ATI Radeon X1900
__________
The x300 listed here is known as x200 when it is present on the board as an onboard graphics card.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 16, 2006)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> mine is
> 
> Pentium 3.0 9900
> Asrock775Dual-915GL 5800
> ...




as i mentioned above i want to know
if i change motherboard can i play game as some can play on onboard graphics

i can play NFS MOST Wanted  on onboard graphics smoothly.
I have Integrated Intel Media Accelerator 900 in Intel 915GL chipset


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2006)

^^ welcome to the GMA900 club. 
i'm sorry to say this but NFS C will no run (i'm 99% sure).

if you have PCI-e slots, then why not invest on a Gfx. card.

btw if you're going to get a new m/b then buy the one which has Intel GMA X3000 onboard. the latest onboard from Intel.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 16, 2006)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> as i mentioned above i want to know
> if i change motherboard can i play game as some can play on onboard graphics
> 
> i can play NFS MOST Wanted  on onboard graphics smoothly.
> I have Integrated Intel Media Accelerator 900 in Intel 915GL chipset




Intel onboard things wont help u with CARBON.
ATI OR NVIDIA only
__________
go in for a decent GPU rather than a new mobo.........
__________
U have a pci e slot.....tell your budget then we can suggest some goood graphics cards


----------



## techno_funky (Dec 16, 2006)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> well u are trying to play the full version or demo provided by digit?
> 
> If you are trying to play the demo provided by digit then after extraxting the files , run the setup.exe then play the game.
> The error comes when you ry to play the game w/o installing it(by clicking on the carbon icon)
> ...



Yeps the demo ,extracted installed atleast 5-6 times still no go.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 16, 2006)

@techno_funky

Asus P5LD2 VM SE has Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950.
This the motherboard you are having.

I have already posted the problem :



			
				codename_romeo said:
			
		

> Intel onboard things wont help u with CARBON.
> ATI OR NVIDIA only


You have an intel accelarator, its not supported by Carbon.

If you have "INTEL" infront of the name of your Graphics accelarator then Carbon is not for you........You can run Most wanted smoothly but not CARBON.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 18, 2006)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> Intel onboard things wont help u with CARBON.
> ATI OR NVIDIA only
> __________
> go in for a decent GPU rather than a new mobo.........
> ...




WHAT IS GPU.  Are u talking about graphics card if yes tell me the graphics card that can run NFS carbon and the card that cost the minimum/lowest.



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^^ welcome to the GMA900 club.
> i'm sorry to say this but NFS C will no run (i'm 99% sure).
> 
> if you have PCI-e slots, then why not invest on a Gfx. card.
> ...



Intel GMA X3000 onboard - How much this ,motherboard cost
which are the models supporting this . and which is the lowest cost motherboard.
also can i run NFS carbon smoothly on it .

i have not decided budget now .


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 18, 2006)

if you're going to *UPGRADE* your motherboard (*not only to play NFS carbon*), then go for the the Intel GMA 3000 based m/b.
(why i'm saying this is, nfs carbon is not a "I've to Play it, no matter how" kind of Game, trust me  *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/b/smiley2k.gif ).

refer to this thread (read the later part), if you invest on this m/b, you can later upgrade/update it to *DX10* compatible too.

this the Official list of the *"Games that can be played on Intel GMA X3000"*

*NFS Carbon is not LISTED*, but my guess would be, it can play it (not confirmed), as it has *Hardware Transform and Lighting supported (T & L)*, which is a first on Intel GMA series.

cost-> Intel DG965WH  for Rs.7300/-  (as posted by @varkey in the same thread)

*this ^^ is just a suggestion*, so wait for other's replies about the GMA 3000.


----------



## dreams (Dec 18, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> the Officially supported cards (onboard/dedicated ) are  NVIDIA Geforce& ATI Radeon based cards.
> No Intel
> 
> btw i was asking about your theory dude, (sm2).
> ...



Hi guys..

out of curiosity i too gv a try and it shows the same as above for me too..

wats the issue ????


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 18, 2006)

^^ i too want to know *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/950/upset.gif


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 18, 2006)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> Intel onboard things wont help u with CARBON.
> ATI OR NVIDIA only



I am saying it for the last time Intel Graphics accelarator are not supported by Carbon.....


Only ATI or NVIDIA Graphics Cards Will let you Play 

                      NFS : CARBON


----------



## ambandla (Dec 18, 2006)

Yee haa. I tried to play Carbon yesterday on two machines: 

1) IBM T43 with ATI X200 (64MB shared graphics) : after few hiccups, carbon worked but is still slow even on minimum settings.

2) Desktop: Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.42Ghz, 1GB RAM, nvidia 6100 onboard with 128MB Shared memory in dual channel) . Carbon is flying at Medium detail and 800x600 resolution. I can count frames when I switch to 1024x768.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 16, 2007)

Will NFS Carbon also run on all motherboards having :-

GMA 3000 GMA 
3100 GMA 
X3000 GMA 
X3100 GMA 
X3500 GMA 
where to see details of this motherboards


and i have this computer

i have GMA 915 GL .
Pentium 3.0 
Asrock775Dual-915GL 
Ide card (2nd hard disk attached to it) 
Ram 2 Gb (333Mhz) 


will i just need to change the motherboard or i have to change processor also.


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 5, 2007)

Well
 I didnt see the ATI Radeon X1200 mentioned anywhere on that above posted list 

I have an AMD 4400+ , Asus M2A- VM ( based on AMD 690 chipset ) and 2 gb ram . Onboard grfx is ATI radeon x1200 . Should I risk buying wither Most Wanted or Carbon or is it way out the league ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

IMHO playing most wanted is more entertaining than carbon.Most wanted is a legendary game in NFS series.And most importantly it so while consuming lesser system resources.


----------



## utsav (Oct 5, 2007)

most wamted runs pretty fine on my onboard VIA/S3G UNICHROME PRO IGP graphics which is a very low end graphics adapter.But having 1GB of RAM will giv u jitter free gameplay on most onboard gfx.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 8, 2007)

NFS Carbon plays nicely on ATI Radeon Xpress 200(onboard).Only problem is that it doesnt support motion blur,as motion blur in carbon requires shader model 3.0.

Also,NFS Most Wanted runs on intel 915,but it doesnt support bloom,shader effects and motion blur on intel 915,due to its lack of hardware vertex shader 2.0.


----------

